# Whats the worst you've been scammed?



## PeachClaire (Jan 6, 2014)

Before coming to these lovely forums, I had a deal for someone to come adopt a villager of mine for 3 million bells on Reddit. I led them to the house, let them adopt her, and then proceeded to tell them they can leave the money at the train station. Looking back at the screen, they had left my view. No big deal. I wander around trying to find them and all of a sudden, they're leaving! Not knowing i could just turn my ds off, they left without payment, saving the game. I then walk around my town to see rare flowers had been stolen, as well as items. Broke my heart.  

How have you been scammed?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I was once scammed on TBT, in a giveaway. They were like, "Okay I can get you five items that you want, ANY item in AC:NL." I picked my items, and after like 30 minutes, she goes, "Oh okay everyone, I sent your gifts by mail." She never even came to my town, and the entire thing was a scam for attention. Really made me angry.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I was once scammed on TBT, in a giveaway. They were like, "Okay I can get you five items that you want, ANY item in AC:NL." I picked my items, and after like 30 minutes, she goes, "Oh okay everyone, I sent your gifts by mail." She never even came to my town, and the entire thing was a scam for attention. Really made me angry.



what even
why
wHY
Why do people bother doing that?
I've never really been scammed myself, but I saw some guy on Reddit promising everyone whichever Cat villager they wanted as long as they wrote him like an essay about why they liked the villager..etc
Of course, it was all a scam, for literally no reason.


----------



## PeachClaire (Jan 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I was once scammed on TBT, in a giveaway. They were like, "Okay I can get you five items that you want, ANY item in AC:NL." I picked my items, and after like 30 minutes, she goes, "Oh okay everyone, I sent your gifts by mail." She never even came to my town, and the entire thing was a scam for attention. Really made me angry.



Wow ._. That's a little extreme for attention.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know if you would class it as being scammed but I won a giveaway for the full alpine set and the person never brought it over or opened their gates for me.  I think it was around the time that Pokemon came out so I think that they lost interest in ACNL.  I would get limited responses when inquiring about the set.  I am not horribly upset about it.  I am always careful with trades.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 6, 2014)

PeachClaire said:


> Before coming to these lovely forums, I had a deal for someone to come adopt a villager of mine for 3 million bells on Reddit. I led them to the house, let them adopt her, and then proceeded to tell them they can leave the money at the train station. Looking back at the screen, they had left my view. No big deal. I wander around trying to find them and all of a sudden, they're leaving! Not knowing i could just turn my ds off, they left without payment, saving the game. I then walk around my town to see rare flowers had been stolen, as well as items. Broke my heart.
> 
> How have you been scammed?



This really guts me.  How can people do this?

I havent experienced anything like this but one time a french guy nabbed my beard on the island. Yeah, i know, it sounds kinda weird.


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 6, 2014)

Never have been. Play smart and know who to trust and you can't get scammed.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed, but when people have come to previous towns of mine, I make sure that they're doing what they should be doing - either collecting their items or dropping them off, unless they're at my town for something else.
I didn't even have town rules...there's so many people that could've taken my hybrids.  But now that I'm wise about who I play with, I'll probably be more careful in the future. c:


----------



## Stitched (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed, but I know about the wifi switch.  I've never traded villagers or entered any real giveaways, so that's probably why.  I also usually give away villagers for free or really cheap (sold Chrissy for 1 mil).  I don't monitor people that I trust.
I've got so many hybrids that it's eh if they take them.  I'll flip the switch on them either way.  But the stuff people do just for attention is really stupid.


----------



## PeachClaire (Jan 6, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I've never been scammed, but when people have come to previous towns of mine, I make sure that they're doing what they should be doing - either collecting their items or dropping them off, unless they're at my town for something else.
> I didn't even have town rules...there's so many people that could've taken my hybrids.  But now that I'm wise about who I play with, I'll probably be more careful in the future. c:



I had never used a site to trade villagers or items before, so i definitely learned after the first time.  I felt awful though, lol. I felt like i couldn't trust anyone.


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 6, 2014)

I have not yet been scammed on NL, but I am very wary of who I play with. I used to WiFi with a lot of people back on City Folk, and I would always find a lot of my flowers missing. :/ It made me extremely cautious after that. I don't WiFi with people on NL anymore unless we have talked and gotten to know each other a bit better.


----------



## a potato (Jan 6, 2014)

Marshal.

THis isn't really someone scamming, but someone ran all over my town, shook almost all of my trees, and trampled all hybrids.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 6, 2014)

I got scammed the worst before I came to TBT!
I met a girl on club tortimer, who seemed so nice and gave me a few flowers I could plant in my town.
She added me and asked to visit. Being the gullible person I am I gladly said yes. 2 min after opening my gate she came and stole all of my fruit and flowers plus some Items I left on the ground. (Back then I didn't know how to turn off wifi big noob ik) and before I could stop her she ran into the train station and talked to porter.

Gah  then I had to wait several days for all my fruit to grow back


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

Stitched said:


> I don't monitor people that I trust.



Yeah, I'm a bit with you there.  If there's someone I've traded with before, I don't watch them very closely, but if it's the first time someone comes to my town I check up on them every now and then.  It's not like I'm right behind them; I'll just walk around town doing my thing for a bit, then make sure they haven't done anything to my town.  And even then, if they did, I could just flip the switch.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

u__u i had a catalog-sets-for-free giveaway for my town. I had three people in  my town cataloging items and i just couldn't keep track on all three of them. Only after all of them left i noticed all my rare flowers and my only black roses were gone. 

I blamed one user because i had wified in the past with the other two players, plus another player on BTF told me that she is her sibling IRL and knows that she took them. I believed her because those two WIFI very often, but it turns out that this user is a person from the island that was just playing with both of us >.<


----------



## Chessa (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm happy I never got scammed. I don't monitor people who enter my town if their WIFI ratings are good, therefor I'm happy with the system on this forum!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed because I'm super cautious when playing, I only let people I really know and trust wonder on their own. Everyone else I keep in my sight, if they go out of it I flip the wi fi switch. I rarely allow more than one people at a time in my town anyway so it's easy to keep track. I've never had problems with people from here.

I think the main reason I'm so cautious is because when I first started playing I read a horrible story about someone being scammed out of an expensive set, and the scammer tried their luck twice more on the same site afterwards.


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 6, 2014)

The very first auction I had, someone was geting Punchy from me.  He dropped bells in the plaza and left.  I didnt bother to count as he was dropping because I was trusting.  Well, not only did he not drop enough bags, he mixed 99,000 bags with smaller amount of bags, like 9,000 and 15,000 so at first glance, it looked all right.  Yeah...

I wasnt too upset by it, after all, this is all imaginary money for imaginary villagers.  But what bothered me was the intention and the bad faith.  I mean, i understand you dont see my face and therefore, I may not seem like a real person, but I am.  And to basically come into what amounts to be my virtual home with the intention of conning me, and not honoring an agreement... Well, thats low.


----------



## Cascade (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed but there's a person in island who stole my 50k  but it was looong time ago.


----------



## J087 (Jan 6, 2014)

Seriously, scams also happen here? That's just low...


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 6, 2014)

J087 said:


> Seriously, scams also happen here? That's just low...



Yeah, you can't avoid that. But the wifi thing really helps and you'll know when they scammed someone.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 6, 2014)

Never been scammed, but that really.. sucks to have happen.


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I was once scammed on TBT, in a giveaway. They were like, "Okay I can get you five items that you want, ANY item in AC:NL." I picked my items, and after like 30 minutes, she goes, "Oh okay everyone, I sent your gifts by mail." She never even came to my town, and the entire thing was a scam for attention. Really made me angry.



lol i was apart of that "giveaway" also. i'm still upset by the fact that they said she mailed everyone the gifts yet i didn't receive anything, haha. if only i got back to the thread sooner before one of the mods closed it, i could have gotten my response in that we didn't get anything at all. erghh i still get upset about that.


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2014)

I've only been scammed once thank god but...it was honestly quite a terrible experience.
Mine happened on Reddit as well. It was before I knew they had a caution/banned list but the user wasn't on it to begin with so it still wouldn't of helped. I was trying to find Punchy and I had Maple moving. A girl posted that she had Punchy and would TT him out in exchange. So I agreed. A few minutes passed and she said he was being difficult and that she would just take Maple and let me know once she finally had Punchy out. Naturally I told her no and that I wasn't going to trade except when able to pick up Punchy immediately after giving her Maple. I was at 10 villagers so I needed someone to take her first for me to get Punchy. So then literally a minute after posting that she says that she got him to ping her and she was all set...I thought it was odd at the time but I know sometimes I've almost given up on TTing villagers to have them ping me the next second...so I gave the benefit of the doubt. She came and got Maple with no Wifi lags or issues at all and of course said she'd open her gate before I ended the session. So as you can imagine I waited all night for hours and never was a gate opened...her 3DS went offline right after she left my town. So I waited till the next morning and of course she still ignored my messages. Finally I sent her a long annoyed message and how it was really low of her since Punchy had a very sentimental value. She came back finally and gave some excuse that she accidentally voided him but I know now she never had him to begin with. Her previous posts when I didn't look to check at the time showed she had promised other people villagers and then voided them somehow supposedly as well. Once her main account was banned by the mods she tried making another to scam people and that was banned as well luckily. Her FC was placed on Reddit's banned list so that's the good news. I also managed to find Punchy on here from a nice user. <333


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is classed as scamming, but a girl was pressuring me into letting her catalog my hair-bow wig, she kept saying it was re-orderable, she probably thought I was stupid....
I kept saying no, and then the other girls on the island kept pressuring me. It felt like bullying, to be honest.
Then they kept swearing at me.
She was trying to scam me. She was gonna run off with the wig. I wasn't as dumb as she thought.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 6, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> I wasnt too upset by it, after all, this is all imaginary money for imaginary villagers.  But what bothered me was the intention and the bad faith.  I mean, i understand you dont see my face and therefore, I may not seem like a real person, but I am.  And to basically come into what amounts to be my virtual home with the intention of conning me, and not honoring an agreement... Well, thats low.



This <3
I've technically been scammed and had stuff stolen, but I don't really care about the stuff.
People's motives and intentions are the things that worry and anger me more...


----------



## PeachClaire (Jan 6, 2014)

melsi said:


> I've only been scammed once thank god but...it was honestly quite a terrible experience.
> Mine happened on Reddit as well. It was before I knew they had a caution/banned list but the user wasn't on it to begin with so it still wouldn't of helped. I was trying to find Punchy and I had Maple moving. A girl posted that she had Punchy and would TT him out in exchange. So I agreed. A few minutes passed and she said he was being difficult and that she would just take Maple and let me know once she finally had Punchy out. Naturally I told her no and that I wasn't going to trade except when able to pick up Punchy immediately after giving her Maple. I was at 10 villagers so I needed someone to take her first for me to get Punchy. So then literally a minute after posting that she says that she got him to ping her and she was all set...I thought it was odd at the time but I know sometimes I've almost given up on TTing villagers to have them ping me the next second...so I gave the benefit of the doubt. She came and got Maple with no Wifi lags or issues at all and of course said she'd open her gate before I ended the session. So as you can imagine I waited all night for hours and never was a gate opened...her 3DS went offline right after she left my town. So I waited till the next morning and of course she still ignored my messages. Finally I sent her a long annoyed message and how it was really low of her since Punchy had a very sentimental value. She came back finally and gave some excuse that she accidentally voided him but I know now she never had him to begin with. Her previous posts when I didn't look to check at the time showed she had promised other people villagers and then voided them somehow supposedly as well. Once her main account was banned by the mods she tried making another to scam people and that was banned as well luckily. Her FC was placed on Reddit's banned list so that's the good news. I also managed to find Punchy on here from a nice user. <333



D,: That sounds so awful... I would be so upset. How cruel.


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2014)

PeachClaire said:


> D,: That sounds so awful... I would be so upset. How cruel.



Aww, yeah. I mean I wasn't super upset at the fact of losing Maple. I have a second town that I cycle in but...it was just disappointing because someone else really wanted her and I was going to give them away to that person if I didn't find a trade. So it just sucked seeing her go to someone who didn't really deserve it, you know?
At the same time the frustrating aspect is waiting hours trying to give the benefit of the doubt in that maybe they lost wifi but you know they more than likely just scammed you. I'm just glad people know her FC and can hopefully avoid future trades. I honestly don't know how people can look at those villagers they took daily and feel good about it lol.


----------



## panzerattack (Jan 6, 2014)

When I was noob I had someone try to scam Marshal from my first town (who I was saving to trade for Ribbot). I managed to stop them before they left my town but I was so ANGRY. I'm 28 and I understand that people suck a lot of the time, but there are many young players. I can't imagine happily going into someone's town and stealing a very popular character from a potential 12 year old. What kind of butthole thieves in a kids game?

I've also had someone underpay me for a villager (I can't even remember who now) using the method mentioned above, dropping bags with incorrect amounts. Now I watch people in my town like a hawk and I would hesitate to trade villagers again unless I went first (and the only villagers I want are Ribbot and Zucker - and no one is going to trade Zucker first lol).


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 6, 2014)

Once someone trapped me on CT by setting up a tour and refusing to sit on the seats and they insisted I paid them 50k bells. I didn't know about the Wi-fi switch at the time, so I sat there for half an hour before walking around the house trying to snap the connection xD But since I snapped the connection I lost a Napoleonfish and a couple of other good things.


----------



## Kamirose (Jan 6, 2014)

I got scammed by someone from ACC. Moral of the story: just because someone has a good wifi rating doesn't mean they don't have a second cartridge to grief people with!

I'd opened my gates because I had Katrina in my town, and also mentioned that Retail was buying bananas for premium and my bingo numbers, and that they were welcome to buy from the shops. I only added people with multiple 5-star ratings, and at the end of each day I cleaned up all of the friend cards off of my DS. Someone came in with a name and town I didn't recognise, while I wasn't right at the train station, and when I got there they were gone. They told me they were putting together a tip or something, and since I'd mentioned so many parts of town I didn't think anything of it when I couldn't find them. Finally I was told they were leaving, and after it had already saved I noticed that all of my hybrids were gone. I didn't have anything super rare, rarest was a purple rose, but it was a blow because I was very proud of them.

So this person was either one of the people I have listed as a best friend and don't clear off of my list, or one of the two people I'd added that day (one of whom never added me back, so it wasn't them, and one of whom said they couldn't make it after all). I have my suspicions of who it was, but no proof, and the person I suspect has over 50 five star wifi ratings.


----------



## Cress (Jan 6, 2014)

I had this giveaway where you could dig up 1 random item and 1 guy forgot his shovel so I gave him my golden one (idiot me) he dug up about 5 items and left. (I don't know how I forgot about the Wi-Fi switch). He came back a few hours later and returned everything, so it was fine.  It did happen here and the person had a 100% Wi-Fi rating.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

panzerattack said:


> dropping bags with incorrect amounts.



 wow really? That is terrible. It is clever and super deceiving :c


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

I never get scammed


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed thank god. All these things sound awful though :/ I'm so sorry I can't believe people have the nerve to do these things.


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed because I'm cautious. I never let anyone I don't know walk around my town. They MUST stay at the train station while we trade or I will lead them to the villager they are picking up.


----------



## nataliedanger (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm still angry about this, so I'll vent.
Just now, I had a couple of people over to sell perfect peaches and take all the regular flowers they wanted. I'm pretty new (have only been playing about a month, just got into trading and stuff), and I honestly thought that all the "town rules" were a bit overkill. I felt silly even stating in my post that it was ONLY flowers in a specific section, and not to take anything else. Well, the jerks came in and ran in opposite directions to take a bunch of bush starts I was in the middle of planting and shook down all my perfect pears. Luckily, I hit the wifi switch in time. 

Honestly, it's so frustrating because while I want to be choosy about who I trade with, I'm also a newb with barely a wifi rating. And I truly didn't think anyone would dare be dishonest, since this site seems so friendly and the rating system seems pretty solid. Ugh. /rant


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 6, 2014)

Melleia said:


> what even
> why
> wHY
> Why do people bother doing that?
> ...



I've seen this before. I know him, and I dont want to.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 6, 2014)

Ack, this thread kind of scares me! >_< I've never been scammed and I've only had good experiences here so far...but maybe I should be more careful?...sorry, but what's the wi-fi switch? You just turn off your wi-fi?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been scammed while trading, however people have stolen from me~



snapdragon said:


> sorry, but what's the wi-fi switch? You just turn off your wi-fi?



Yup. It's just flicking the wi-fi switch in the 3DS.


----------



## Kamirose (Jan 6, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Ack, this thread kind of scares me! >_< I've never been scammed and I've only had good experiences here so far...but maybe I should be more careful?...sorry, but what's the wi-fi switch? You just turn off your wi-fi?



There's a switch on the side of your 3DS that turns off the wifi. Just flip that and it'll reset the town to the point where it saved before the multiplayer session started.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Lunatic and Kamirose! Hopefully, I'll never have to use it!!!! Sorry for everyone that's had someone ruin or steal...people can be so awful...Animal Crossing has always been a "safe haven" for me--a place I can go to relax and be happy. I don't have to worry about work or bills, I can decorate my house or eat a peach and swim in the ocean ^^ (I especially like this living in a landlocked state!). It makes me really sad that someone would purposefully try to destroy that ;_; so YAY for all the fun-loving and honest players


----------



## petrichr (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been scammed out of Shep for 6m before + had hybrids stolen and trampled.


----------



## krielle (Jan 6, 2014)

My first time I got scammed was with a guy named DrewNL on ACC, and his friend code is 5171-9861-8654 - luckily I got his friend code so a warning to all of you~

This wasn't a scam for bells, or items though. It was a scam over landscaping/fixing up his town.

He promised whoever helped him 1-4m bells to organize his trees all over his town basically. And like a fool, I went for it and for myself for the experience hoping it would motivate me into decorating my own town. I was with someone else, and we were both fixing up his town. I spent an hour planting trees in a neat pattern, and I plant my perfect cherries and put 4 famous mushrooms in a pattern (I was gonna use this for my own town too, sigh.) He was happy, and he saved all throughout the session. (I wasn't suspicious about this yet.. so dumb of me)

Then he asked me and the other person to transfer the flowers on the beach to his town, and we did. By color AND species ( it was a pain, my god ;___; ) It took about half an hour, we had to use all the flowers too. At the end, he said he would send both of us a private thread about bells and he best friended us- then kicked us out WITHOUT paying anything. No messages, no best friend messages or anything. I was so disappointed, my time was wasted.

What made me even more mad, was that he posted ANOTHER thread asking someone to put all the flowers back onto the beach again. That person, he actually paid. ugh....


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been scammed once. A girl came over from TBT to use my Katrina shop. She was very friendly and I, being too trusting, allowed her to roam my town. I tried to keep a close eye on my items, but I went into Re-Tail at one point to sell things... next thing I knew, she was leaving. I didn't notice for a minute that anything was off, but I checked my items and my golden tools were gone! My golden slingshot, ax, shovel, and watering can. All gone. I know better by now, but what a bummer it was! I tried contacting her, dumbly thinking she might have thought they were freebies and accidentally took them, but she stopped coming onto the site and left my friend's list. By now, I've gotten a golden watering can from buying it somewhere else, but none of the others. However, I don't really care any more. Once I come into more money I'll buy the rest. It just disappoints me that she could be so rude as to do that.


----------



## aetherene (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm happy I've never been scammed before.

Closest was when I needed a few more visits in my town so I could get the silver host badge. One girl picked up one of my hybrids near the station, and I told her to put it back. Then after she did, she started moving further away from the train station and eventually ran towards Retail. I ended the session then and there. I should have flicked the wifi switch, but this girl was new to playing online so she didn't know the guidelines for playing online. I directed her to the guide, though I was still irritated about the whole thing.

One time, someone attempted to scam me. I was on CT trying to find a certain bug for a villager request, and this girl arrives and asks me for 1mil bells. Which is stupid since you can't even use bells on the island. She said she was only gonna borrow it. I said no and she got really mad and started calling me swear words and then eventually told me to gtfo and disconnected. I wish I did do something to troll her back though like give her something valuable and then open up a menu so she would have to disconnect regardless.

But there were a lot of scams happening when I was on gamefaqs. One particular user had multiple accounts and would scam people so he could get into their town and steal their hybrids. It was awful. Others got scammed out of villagers a lot. But one of the worst things was that there was this one user there who was letting people catalog a bunch of items for a ridiculous price. Probably like 1mil for 10 rare unorderables or something. But an argument broke out because there weren't the items this user was claiming and mixed in were common items. The user eventually disconnected when he claimed that another user stole an item by switching it out when I think that user accidentally put the item on when trying to drag the item to the ground in the inventory to drop it. The user accused was pissed because he didn't get to finish cataloging and the user holding the catalogs had all of his money dropped. Crazyness. It's definitely settled down over there I think.

But I'm really happy on TBT. There are wifi ratings and you can definitely tell which users are trustworthy based on reading what people say and which ones have done some bad stuff.


----------



## woody (Jan 6, 2014)

PeachClaire said:


> Before coming to these lovely forums, I had a deal for someone to come adopt a villager of mine for 3 million bells on Reddit. I led them to the house, let them adopt her, and then proceeded to tell them they can leave the money at the train station. Looking back at the screen, they had left my view. No big deal. I wander around trying to find them and all of a sudden, they're leaving! Not knowing i could just turn my ds off, they left without payment, saving the game. I then walk around my town to see rare flowers had been stolen, as well as items. Broke my heart.
> 
> How have you been scammed?



who was it?  i will hunt them down, make sure they can no longer breed.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jan 7, 2014)

Thankfully, I've never been scammed myself, but I know my friend almost lost the Golden furniture set while agreeing to help a user on GameFAQs dupe the set, the user ended up stealing the set and not replying to any of my friend's PMs. This particular user ended up getting exposed when he posted a topic trying to resell the set. He ended up giving the set back to my friend.


----------



## AnimeK (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been scammed once. I had a very good turnip price, so I was letting people come into my town to sell them. These were all people from here with good ratings. Randomly, a person I didn't know came to my town. Their town was of a close friend, so I assumed it was a second account or a sibling. Trusting them because they were from the same town as my friend, I let them roam my town while I watched the people selling turnips. Many people were coming in and out, so it saved a ton. He left my town, although I didn't think much of it because I had so many others to attend to. It was later that I found how much he had stolen. I was furious, but one of the generous members on here let me have some of her hybrids to make up for what was lost (thank you SO much, Lea!!!).

He tried stealing again from me 2 weeks later. I was doing deals with people on here, when he came through the train station. The game lagged, so I never saw him come out. I took a few steps back, and saw that hybrids were already gone. I errored, feeling bad about the people I was trading to.

Currently, I have this guy as a best friend. He's pretending to have a twin sister that he shares his file with. His brother (my friend) told me that he was tricking me, although I already suspected in. I'm going along with his game. His "sister" is very fond of me, and I'll be sure to watch for his next attempt at stealing.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been scammed a few times ~

I was once on ACC and this person wanted me to do some town clean-up thingy and he told me he'd pay me 5,000 xats *basically they are a currency on a chat room and worth about 5 million ac bells* I thought it was a scam but as soon as I got to his town I realised he wasn't kidding. There was stuff EVERYWHERE and in every place i stood i could see some item on the ground. Thankfully I got it done in less than an hour, and right before I was finished he saved telling me that he has numerous wifi issues. Then about 10 minutes later it had an error, so I just private threaded him and told him to re-open his gates. 

And of course, no reply for many weeks. That was basically when I quit ACC


----------



## Marshall (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmm I kind of want to start trading and stuff like that but reading this thread makes me think twice about it. I've never been scammed before and I really don't want it to happen to me one day if I actually start trading stuff with people.. I don't really feel comfortable letting people I don't know really well to my town.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Jan 7, 2014)

I let someone adopt one of my original villagers in hopes of receiving a dreamie as promised. She had a perfect rating, so I figured it'd be okay. Nope. She deleted the thread, and I lost a villager that I really liked without receiving anything in return. I hope she's happy, but it sooo wasn't worth it for me. :|


----------



## Megan. (Jan 7, 2014)

I've never been scammed thankfully, I hardly ever have people in my town unless it's for a trade and even then it's extremely quick.
Sad to hear people get scammed on here too. :c


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 7, 2014)

Never been scammed, i hardly let anyone in my town, or trade


----------



## ladylou (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to read all these stories  puzzles me why people can't just be decent!

Sorry if this sounds silly, I'm pretty new to the forum, but what is WiFi rating - how do you build up a good one?

Thanks 
Lou x


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 17, 2014)

ladylou said:


> So sorry to read all these stories  puzzles me why people can't just be decent!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds silly, I'm pretty new to the forum, but what is WiFi rating - how do you build up a good one?
> 
> ...


A Wi-Fi rating can be shown on the Re-Tail and Train Station board, and I think Villager Trading Plaza too. To send one, go to a user's profile and click on the right most tab that says "Wi-Fi Rating" The rest should be pretty explanatory.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ladylou said:


> So sorry to read all these stories  puzzles me why people can't just be decent!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds silly, I'm pretty new to the forum, but what is WiFi rating - how do you build up a good one?
> 
> ...


A Wi-Fi rating can be shown on the Re-Tail and Train Station board, and I think Villager Trading Plaza too. To send one, go to a user's profile and click on the right most tab that says "Wi-Fi Rating" The rest should be pretty explanatory.


----------



## nacy (Jan 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Never been scammed, i hardly let anyone in my town, or trade



same here. i only trade if i need stuff and even then it's just a quick visit. the people who post on the train station board just to have people come over and hang out are so ballsy


----------

